# Bildschirm 24"



## Doomered (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

 

ich hab etwas Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten...

Also ich suche einen 24" Bildschirm (steht vielleicht 40-50cm vor meiner Nase, wenn überhaupt, deshalb ist grösser total überflüssig) mit einer 1920:1200 (16:10) Auflösung. Eine 1920:1080 Auflösung möchte ich vermeiden, da der aktuelle auch das 16:10 Format verwendet und ich bin damit zufrieden.

 

Ich spiele im Moment lediglich Spiele wie LoL/Hearthstone/Diablo3/Guild Wars 2. Eigentlich würde man ja ein TN-Panel zum gamen nehmen, aber mir passt es einfach nicht in den Kram, dass die Bild-/Farbqualität bei den Bildschirmen schlechter ist, als bei IPS-Panels.

Für die TN-Panels hätte ich 2 passende gefunden, einmal den Asus VG248QE und einmal den BenQ XL2430T.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt allerdings auf dem Asus PB248Q, ein IPS-Panel, einmal weil die Bildqualität allgemein besser sein soll auf den Bildschirmen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Gamen auf IPS-Panels? Ich hab in Kommentaren gelesen, dass die Leute eigentlich relativ zufrieden sind mit den IPS-Panels zum Gamen.

Ich bin absolut kein Rennspielfan (wo ja gerne TN-Panels empfohlen werden) und ich bin auch absolut kein Progamer bei Ego-Shootern, nicht dass ich diese nicht spiele, aber für mich hat das eher Casualcharakter.

 

 

.... HIIIILFE...... -.-'


----------



## Claut (10. Oktober 2014)

Grundsätzlich wird man die Sagen, wenn man Games schon ließt, das Du dich für den BenQ entscheiden sollst, da dies nunmal ein Gamer Bildschirm ist. 

 

Da dir jedoch IPS lieber ist zwecks der Farbwiedergabe ist der Asus keine Schlecht Wahl. 

 

Hatte auch schon einen IPS Bildschirm von Asus und war eig. mit um zu Frieden, nur was der für mich als Gamer eher ungeeignet zwecks der Reaktionszeit. 

 

Da Du jedoch eh ein gelegenheitsspieler bist, kann man den Asus empfehlen. 

 

Falls Du sicher sein willst, schau dir mal das Ergebnis auf PRAD an http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-pb248q.html


----------



## Doomered (10. Oktober 2014)

"Gelegenheitsspieler" ist vielleicht etwas untertrieben, ich spiele durchaus stundenlang LoL (Hearthstone und Diablo 3 wird wohl kaum als Referenz gelten... :p) etc. aber ich spiele die Spiele aktuell auf einem 6 Jahre alten LCD Bildschirm mit einer höheren Reaktionszeit...

Ich spiele halt nicht in dem Sinne, dass ich ein Möchtegernprofi sein will, sondern halt einfach als Zeitvertreib, Rollenspiele profitieren wohl auch nicht wirklich von  einer hohen Reaktionszeit, Rennspiele vermeide ich so gut es geht und Shooter, naja ich hab MWF2 regelmässig gespielt. aber auch da bloss zum Spass, ansonsten Spiele ich meist eher Games, die man Solo oder miteinander spielt.

Gott ich sollte mehr Leute kennen und mal bei jemandem zocken können, der ein TN-Panel hat... -.-'


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2014)

Erinnert mich mal, dass ich am Montag checke, warum auf einmal die Geizhals-Links kaputt sind.

Ich habe übrigens den VG248QE und er ist ein großartiger Gaming-Monitor und gestochen scharf, ABER man muss nach dem Erststart auf jeden Fall erstmal Einstellungen bzgl. Helligkeit, Kontrast etc. vornehmen.


----------



## Claut (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du mal etwas Neues Testen willst kann man dir auch nur den BenQ ans Herz legen und zwar nur die XL Reihe. 

 

Die haben leider eben nicht den Vorteil, was ein IPS dir Liefern kann, wie u.a die von dir genannte Farbpracht.

 

Gamer Monitor muss ja nicht zwingend heißen, das man damit dann los legen muss mit Shootern oder Rennspielen. 

 

Eig. haben alle Spiele etwas von der erhöhten Reaktionszeit, da das Bild geschmeidiger kommt. Nicht von jedem wahrnehmbar jedoch von den meisten


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Oktober 2014)

@TE

 

Der von ZAM genannte Monitor wäre die bessere Wahl. Er hat allerdings nur 1920 x 1080 Pixel. Mit dem anderen von dir selbst vorgeschlagenen Monitor machst du aber auch nichts falsch, denn er ist durchaus auch gut für Spieler geeignet.


----------



## Doomered (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich hab gelesen, dass die Einstellungen vom VG248QE eine katastrophe sind, es gibt glaub ich dazu einen guten Redditpost, wo eine gute Einstellung gezeigt wird.

 

Vom BenQXL2430T gibts noch nichtmals Testberichte, der ist erst gerade erschienen, aber die beiden Vorgänger sind ja beide relativ gut bewertet worden.

 

 

Geht ja gar nicht hier ohne Forenavatar rumzuhoppeln.... *fixed*

 

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass eine GTX 970 Grafikkarte mit einem 120/144 Asus VG248QE zurechtkommt, ohne gleich in den "roten Bereich" zu kommen.

Muss ich bei einem solchen Gamingbildschirm davon ausgehen, dass meine Grafikkarte das früher nichtmehr packt, als wenn ich auf 60 Hz spielen würde?

Sag mal... wer braucht bitte die absolut hässlichen Timer des Bildschirms? könnte man sich auch schenken... >.<

 

*hoooaaaaach*.... es wird ja gar kein Displayportkabel mitgeliefert, also müsste ich mich mit dem Dual-DVI begnügen, naja ich hab ja noch n Kabel an meinem jetzigen Bildschirm. Haben die beiden Kabel einen Unterschied in der Bildqualität?

 

 

(i7 4790k Prozessor / GA-Z97X-UD3H Mainboard (KEIN OC)/ MSI GTX 970 G4 Grafikkarte / 16 GB 2400Mhz Ram / 500W Netzteil)

 

 

27" Bildschirm werd ich mir nicht holen, ich glaub da müsste man die Grafikdetails zu krass herunterschrauben, um in 144Hz noch flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass eine GTX 970 Grafikkarte mit einem 120/144 Asus VG248QE zurechtkommt, ohne gleich in den "roten Bereich" zu kommen.


Eh nicht. Die 900er-Serie ist zu mehr fähig als "nur" 1080p ^^ Aber da ist das Limit des Monitors.
Achja, solltest du eine der Asus-Dinger nehmen und 144HZ .. das Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel, was mitgeliefert wird ist nur lang genug, sollte dein PC direkt neben dem Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch oder direkt darunter stehen ^^ .. soll heißen .. kauf ein Längeres dazu.


----------



## Doomered (10. Oktober 2014)

Hab relativ viele Kommentare zu dem Asus-Bildschirm gelesen, wonach offenbar eine gewisse Menge an Bildschirmen nach einem halben Jahr Pixelfehler bekommen.

*seufz*, ich hasse solche Kommentare, da fängt man dann jedesmal an zu zweifeln...

 

 

Bin ich das oder eher doch nicht....

Wikipedia: DVI-D-Kabel (Dual-Link) haben 24+1 Pins mit einer zweiten TMDS-Verbindung für maximal 2560×1600 Bildpunkte bei 60 Hz (bzw. 23+1 Pins, denn bei den meisten im Handel befindlichen Kabeln ist Pin 8 nicht verbunden, selbst wenn sie als 24+1 angeboten werden). Im Handel befinden sich auch DVI-D-Kabel mit nur 12+1 Pins, hier werden keine DDC-Daten übertragen, so dass das Betriebssystem den Bildschirm nicht mehr automatisch erkennen kann.
 


 Also ich lese da DVi -> 60Hz, also wär ein Displayport-Kabel wohl allgemein besser.

_Um die 144Hz-Funktion aktivieren zu können (im 2D-Modus), wird sowohl eine DisplayPort- (oder Dual-Link DVI-) Schnittstelle als auch eine ausgewählte Grafikkarte mit dem aktuellsten Treiber benötigt. Bitte kontaktieren Sie das Service-Center Ihres Grafikkarten-Herstellers für den technischen Support_
 


Ach, das steht beiläufig beim Text zum Asus-Bildschirm, also i.o. ...

 

 

Hey Zam, packt man eigentlich mit dem oben genannten System die 3D-Darstellung? Brauch ich zwar nicht, aber ist bestimmt nicht falsch das zu wissen. xD


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2014)

Hey Zam, packt man eigentlich mit dem oben genannten System die 3D-Darstellung? Brauch ich zwar nicht, aber ist bestimmt nicht falsch das zu wissen. xD


Ich habe aus diversen Gründen momentan keine NVIDIA-Karte drin, also kann ich die Funktion nicht nutzen. Sag ich dir ein anderes mal. ^^


----------



## Doomered (10. Oktober 2014)

Naja, in demfall werd ich es wohl vor dir wissen... wobei... ich muss wohl bis zu 2 Monate warten, die MSI GTX 970 braucht aktuell etwas lange, bis sie geliefert wird.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde ja gleich auf 4K setzen, die Bildqualität ist deutlich besser, ich finde den 1080p-Zweitbildschirm inzwischen extrem pixelig, seit ich mich an 4K gewöhnt habe. So teuer sind die inzwischen gar nicht mehr, mein Monitor kostet nur noch ca. 550 Euro (ich hab damals das Doppelte bezahlt): http://mobil.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4183345_-ultrasharp-up2414q-dell.html

 

Wäre ja sinnlos, jetzt 250 Euro für Full HD auszugeben, wenn du vermutlich in 2 bis 3 Jahren eh einen 4K-Monitor kaufst. Wobei die dann billiger sind... Na ja, musst du wissen.


----------



## Doomered (11. Oktober 2014)

8ms Reaktionszeit ist nicht wirklich geeignet zum gamen...


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Geht eigentlich, ich spiele auch damit. Gibt aber auch 4K-Monitore mit TN-Panel und kürzerer Reaktionszeit.


----------



## Doomered (11. Oktober 2014)

Mmmmh, ich werd wohl den BenQ XL2430T auswählen.

Der Asus VG248QE ist nichtmehr der Neuste Bildschirm und er hat einfach eine extrem schlecht bewertete Bildqualität.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Asus VG248QE ist nichtmehr der Neuste Bildschirm und er hat einfach eine extrem schlecht bewertete Bildqualität. 


Ich sitz vor dem Ding und kann das nicht bestätigen.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2014)

Mmmmh, ich werd wohl den BenQ XL2430T auswählen.

Der Asus VG248QE ist nichtmehr der Neuste Bildschirm und er hat einfach eine extrem schlecht bewertete Bildqualität. 

 

Soweit ich weiß, kommt die schlechte Bewertung daher, dass die Monitore von Werk aus grottig eingestellt sind. Hatte ZAM aber auch schon erwähnt.


----------



## Doomered (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich jetzt für einen Dell. U2414H entschieden... wahrscheinlich...

Ich hab den Bildschirm im Wohnzimmer neben dem Fernseher und ich möchte nicht einen Bildschirm, der sich, je nach Betrachtungswinkel, verfärbt. Für mich hat das etwas den Charakter eines "kaputten" Gerätes.
Desweiteren störe ich mich an der mangelnden Farbechtheit von TN-Panels, weswegen ich zu einem ISP-Allrounder tendiere.


----------



## squats (13. Oktober 2014)

dafür hast beim IPS dann halt höheren Kontrastverlust und Clouding/Flashlights, IPS Glitzern kann nerven wenn man da empfindlich ist

 

gute TN Panels haben auch keine schlechte Farbwiedergabe aber haben doch schon schlechten Betrachtungswinkel selbst wenn man direkt davor sitzt, Unterschied oben unten ist schon vorhanden

 

den perfekten Monitor gibt es in der Preisklasse nicht da müsstest z.b. schon zum NEC PA242 greifen

 

Dell hat da auch immer ne relativ hohe Serienstreuung, kannst ja nochmal den Eizo EV2436 mit in die Auswahl nehmen

 

beide Panelarten angucken/bestellen und den behalten wo dich die Nachteile am wenigsten stören


----------



## Doomered (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub nicht, dass Onlinehändler Freude daran haben, wenn man Bildschirme auspackt, anschliesst und dann wieder zurück schickt....

Die Bildschirme gehen mir langsam echt auf die Nerven, kanns nicht einfach ein paar Gute geben, anstatt 100+ wo jeder eine andere Macke hat?!


----------



## squats (13. Oktober 2014)

musste auch 3 zurückschicken bei Amazon, hab dann den Eizo genommen den ich vorher auch als TN Gerät getestet hatte

 

war der beste Kompromiss für mich


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub nicht, dass Onlinehändler Freude daran haben, wenn man Bildschirme auspackt, anschliesst und dann wieder zurück schickt....

Die Bildschirme gehen mir langsam echt auf die Nerven, kanns nicht einfach ein paar Gute geben, anstatt 100+ wo jeder eine andere Macke hat?!

Also wenn es um Entscheidungen geht, dann versuche ich die Hardware immer mir im Laden anzuschauen. MM und Saturn bieten sich da ja an. Gut die Möglichkeit hat vielleicht nicht jeder. Wenn aber doch, dann kann man über den Preis durchaus auch noch verhandeln, da diese ja da meistens teurer sind als im Netz.

Wenn es um wirklich gute Monitore geht, dann kommt man eigentlich an einen Eizo oder NEC nicht vorbei. Manchmal eventuell noch Dell. Aber das kostet meist halt auch etwas mehr.

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal bei prad.de  reinschauen. Für mich persönlich die beste deutsche Testseite für Monitore.

 

@Magoman 

 

4K Monitore mögen ja auch ganz nett sein, aber Spiele werden auch immer aufwendiger und kosten mittlerweile deutlich mehr Rechenleistung auch bei nur FullHD. Bei UHD muss man erst mal auch die passende restliche Hardware haben, um damit umgehen zu können. Da kommt man eher selten an einen SLI- oder Crossfire System vorbei, außer vielleicht bei älteren Spielen.

Ich stelle mir gerade mal ein Spiel wie *Metro Last Light *in 4K vor auf den höchsten Einstellungen würde mein Rechner wohl deutlich in die Knie gehen, trotz Titan-Grafikkarte und Intel i7 Extreme.

Also solange der Trend so weiter geht, dass Spiele in voller Pracht mit normaler Hardware eigentlich kaum zu stemmen sind, sollte man auf 4K verzichten, ansonsten legt man noch viel Geld extra drauf.


----------



## Knallfix (13. Oktober 2014)

Alternative als IPS wäre auch noch der neue Eizo FS2434.


----------



## Doomered (13. Oktober 2014)

Betreffend Prad hab ich etwas Probleme, mir scheinen da einige Bewertungen etwas launenhaft.

 

Aktuell steht bei mir noch der LG 24GM77-B und der Dell U2414H zur Auswahl. Letzterer hat zwar 8 ms Bildaufbauzeit, dafür ist der Lag sehr gering. Beim LG sehe ich den Vorteil noch darin, dass er nicht so stark auf Blickwinkelveränderungen reagiert wie die Asus und BenQ Monitore.

 

Auf dem Heimweg komm ich an einem MM vorbei, aber die haben nur Monitore (5-10 Stück von HP / LG / Samsung / Asus), auf die ich noch nichtmal gestolpert bin und die Witzbolde haben aktuell Probleme mit dem HDMI-Signalverteiler, weswegen alle Bildschirme nicht laufen... ich war da heute nach der Arbeit... -.-'

Ich bin dann in dern Interdiscount, dort konnte ich zumindest die Differenz zwischen TN und IPS-Panels mal vergleichen.

Leider sind alle Bildschirme ab Werk und nicht kalibriert (wobei der 500 CHF Acer definitiv eine gute Voreinstellung hatte...) dazu kommt, das die Bildschirme auf einer Höhe von 2m platziert sind... -.-' (wie blöd können Händler bitte sein?)

Man sieht relativ schnell, welches TN-Panels sind und welche nicht...

Ich fand den Unterschied allerdings nicht so krass, das Einzige was mich wirklich störte ist, dass der 144Hz Acer extrem unscharf eingestellt war.

Leider bringt mir das nicht ganz soviel, da ich die gebräuchlichsten Gamingmonitore nirgends anschauen kann.

 

Witzig fand ich, dass wir in der Firma offenbar fast nur TN-Panels haben, allerdings ohne grössere Probleme mit dem Blickwinkel. (Asus VH242H und Dell E2209W hab ich angeschaut)

 

 

Hier mal mein generelles Fazit zu den Bildschirmen, wenn die Hersteller die Bildschirme alle bereits im Werk kalibrieren würden, dann würde das einen viel besseren Ersteindruck der Bildschirme machen.

Viele wissen gar nicht, dass man den Bildschirm überhaupt kalibrieren sollte... (ich bis vor kurzem auch nciht, also ich kannte die Optionen, aber z.B. nicht das Programm auf Win7 zum kalibrieren)


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal mein generelles Fazit zu den Bildschirmen, wenn die Hersteller die Bildschirme alle bereits im Werk kalibrieren würden, dann würde das einen viel besseren Ersteindruck der Bildschirme machen.

Viele wissen gar nicht, dass man den Bildschirm überhaupt kalibrieren sollte... (ich bis vor kurzem auch nciht, also ich kannte die Optionen, aber z.B. nicht das Programm auf Win7 zum kalibrieren)

Tja das Geld sparen die sich halt ein. Wenn überhaupt, dann muss man etwas Glück haben, das die Grundeinstellungen ganz ok sind. Bei NEC und Eizo muss man da schon eher seltener was nachstellen, insbesondere bei den teureren Modellen. Bei meinen NEC z.B. brauchte ich gar nichts machen, außer die Helligkeit runter zu regeln, weil die auf 100% stand. Farbkalibrierungen braucht man bei solchen Monitoren meist nur dann durchführen, wenn man grafisch anspruchsvollere Sachen erstellt.

Aber bei Asus und Samsung habe ich auch schon ein paar lausig eingestellte Monitore gesehen. Und bei den Märkten sollte man auch etwas Vorsicht walten lassen. Denn da ist es wie bei den Fernsehern, wo bei manchen Modellen mit Absicht schlechte Einstellungen vorgenommen werden um wieder andere Modelle zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Doomered (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich jetzt für den U2414H entschieden, mag kein "Gaming"-Monitor sein, aber seine Leistung ist ausreichend zum spielen.


----------

